# Just got a Cosmos S, modding ideas anyone?



## will (Nov 21, 2008)

Well a couple of days ago I spotted a B Grade Cosmos S on overclockers.co.uk for £85! I couldnt believe it, I have wanted one of these since they were released, just never had the money. So obviously I bought it (and some ram for the hell of it), and it came today! The box was a bit of a mess, it looked like it had been chucked around a bit. Im pretty sure that's why it was B grade. But once I opened the box and got the case out, it was perfect! Literally brand new and spotless ! Here's a pic:







Anyway has anyone got any good modding ideas for this case? I really want to paint it black inside but I probably wont get round to it tbh, I would probably just screw it up anyway! I am thinking of mounting a 120.2 (or my MCR220) in the front bays and a 120.3 in the top. I dont think I will be able to get a double rad and a DVD drive in the front though, may have to come up with something for that... Im also going to get a drive bay res (although thinking about it, it probably would fit if I had a 120.2 in the front...) and some tygon tubing (after seeing some in the flesh it looks so much better than any other tubing I have seen!) and probly some uv green coolant/dye and uv neons. I may do some cable sleeving as well, I was wondering how you pull the pins out of the plugs, do you need a special tool or can you just yank them out?
Thanks


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 21, 2008)

Window on the sidepanel would look nice.

As for the PSU sleeving, see http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73901

Short version, you shouldn't just yank them out, but see that thread for lots of info.


----------



## modder (Nov 21, 2008)

did you know this site http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/very great for your inspiration.


----------



## will (Nov 21, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Window on the sidepanel would look nice.
> 
> As for the PSU sleeving, see http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73901
> 
> Short version, you shouldn't just yank them out, but see that thread for lots of info.



Yeah I was thinking about the sidepanel window, I think I will definitely make/buy one at some point! I read that thread a while ago, very nice. Although I cant find one of those pin remover tools anywhere in the UK, anyone know where to find them?

@modder thanks, yes I know that site, I love it! Some amazing mods...


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 21, 2008)

will said:


> Yeah I was thinking about the sidepanel window, I think I will definitely make/buy one at some point! I read that thread a while ago, very nice. Although I cant find one of those pin remover tools anywhere in the UK, anyone know where to find them?



I used a mini screwdriver (watchmakers thingy) / a staple bent to a small "U" / a darts arrow.
Took some time but it worked perfectly. Them connectors have hooks on them to keep them in place. Those are the ones you want to bend in slightly until you can easily pull the cable off.


----------



## will (Nov 21, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> I used a mini screwdriver (watchmakers thingy) / a staple bent to a small "U" / a darts arrow.
> Took some time but it worked perfectly. Them connectors have hooks on them to keep them in place. Those are the ones you want to bend in slightly until you can easily pull the cable off.



Thanks for the tip, I just tried using a tiny nail on a 3-pin fan connector. It was pretty fiddly but it worked . I need to get some cable braid and heatshrink, any idea what size diameter? Also how does heatshrink actually work? Does it expand or contract when you heat it up?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 21, 2008)

will said:


> Thanks for the tip, I just tried using a tiny nail on a 3-pin fan connector. It was pretty fiddly but it worked . I need to get some cable braid and heatshrink, any idea what size diameter? Also how does heatshrink actually work? Does it expand or contract when you heat it up?



Heatshrink starts as a big diameter and shrinks in diameter when you heat it.
Don't use the flame of a lighter! use the hot air a couple of inches above it or use a heatgun/blowdryer.

I'm not familiar with the sleeving stuff itself really, I just know how to get cables off and on


----------



## SpookyWillow (Nov 21, 2008)

http://forums.2cpu.com/showthread.php?t=92909


----------



## will (Nov 21, 2008)

SpookyWillow said:


> http://forums.2cpu.com/showthread.php?t=92909



Funnily enough i was reading the build log for that yesterday. I have actually seen it in person (at i34), it's pretty much what persuaded me I wanted Cosmos S, and that I wanted to paint it black inside, and that Tygon tubing looks awesome! I really love that build...


----------



## SpookyWillow (Nov 21, 2008)

same, i saw that and wanted one.

gutted that you managed to get that from ocUK lol,  i was looking too but never checked b-grade


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 21, 2008)

damn, i really want this case and must have missed out


----------

